# 'Pacific Rim' (2013) - Guillermo Del Toro's Mecha VS. Kaiju film. - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 28, 2013)

*'Pacific Rim' (2013) - Guillermo Del Toro's Mecha VS. Kaiju film.*

As a big time science fiction geek, I feel like I'm being spoiled with all of these potentially great films coming out over the next couple years. Along with 'Elysium' -- 'Pacific Rim' is one of my most anticipated films to see in 2013. This flick came into fruition after Del Toro had a falling out with Universal after they wouldn't allow him to make the big budgeted 'At the Mountains of Madness' rated R. However, as a big time mech fan (_and I mean BIG time_) I have to say that I'm glad 'At the Mountains of Madness' didn't happen, even if for selfish reasons. Anyway, pre-production and conceptual illustration began months ago, and filming finally began early this morning in Toronto.

The small plot synopsis for 'Pacific Rim' is as follows:

_"This project will give the Hellboy filmmaker the opportunity to create two worlds. The first is an alternate version of Earth in the near future, decades after a historic date in November 2012 when the first kaiju, a towering Godzilla-like beast, emerged from a hole in the Pacific Ocean and attacked the city of Osaka, Japan. The second is “The Anteverse,” another universe on the other side of that gaping portal, 5 miles below our ocean’s surface. Since the first attack, the rim has been “spitting out” a variety of gigantic monsters at an increasing rate, which then stride out of the ocean and begin destroying sea-bordering cities, like Tokyo and Los Angeles. In order to combat these monstrous, otherworldly menaces, the military developed the “Jaeger” program, which trains teams of two pilots to jointly operate massive, building-sized mechanized suits of armor and high-tech weaponry."_

I had the pleasure of speaking to someone who had more info on the Jaeger system, there's apparently a lot of different styles of em', but the main focus is on the Mark I and Mark II. The Mk. I is more bestial in its design, while the Mk. II is actually very similar in design to a Gundam (_I'm glad to see a huge bi-pedal mecha that resembles an anime design finally come to the big screen_). Oh, and the Mk. II can perform kick-boxing like moves, so that should be cool to see--perhaps it's something similar to the Enkidu in 'Gurren Lagann'?

And here are some more minor plot details, which focuses on the characters:

_"The main character is the pilot of one of these Jaeger juggernauts, 23-year-old Raleigh Antrobus, who is haunted by memories of the death of his brother and co-pilot, Yance, in combat with one of the monsters a year earlier. Other characters who apparently feature are Mako Mori, the new female co-pilot Raleigh is paired up with, and Felicity “Flick” Kincaid, investigative journalist and fianc? of the late Yance."_

The cast currently consists of: Idris Elba ('Thor'), Rinko Kikuchi ('Babel'), Charlie Day ('It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia') - damn right, son, and Charlie Hunnam ('Sons of Anarchy').

And while at Comic-Con in July, Del Toro had these really awesome quotes:

_"Giant robots verses giant monsters. I cannot say more about the monsters. Some of the synopsis that is out there is not exactly accurate. There is going to be a gigantic spectacle of action, science fiction and horror."

"It’s the most fun I’ve had in a Hollywood movie. Ever. It should be almost illegal. We are enjoying it so much. We are designing monsters all day long. Gigantic fucking monsters all day long."

"I’m really a freak every place I go. I don’t quite fit in the independent scene. I don’t quite fit in the art scene. I don’t fit in the Hollywood scene. I’m a weird, strange, fat friend and I plan to stay that way."_

This definitely sounds like a labor of love for Del Toro. I couldn't be any more excited as a fan, especially after hearing his genuine love for the project. The guy is such a refreshing personality for Hollywood -- you can tell he's a bonafide geek. I'm really looking forward to seeing this movie, hopefully some conceptual art will come out soon. I really want to see what both the mechs and monsters look like. And from a casting standpoint, I'm so happy to see Rinko Kikuchi finally get a blockbuster role... she's really awesome and a very talented actress.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Cherno Alpha was boss .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2013)

the fuck happened here


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

Reposting because relevant.



> 224m WW. Needs just 176m more to be considered a success. Not even open in China and Japan yet. The rest of the world is literally carrying this movie. America I am so fucking disappoint. If this gets a sequel because it was popular everywhere but America they should make the US a Kaiju collaborator in the sequel and the rest of the world has to fight against that.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

From Box Office



> Pacific Rim reached the $140 million mark in its third weekend overseas. Guillermo del Toro's high concept "Robots vs. Monsters" romp has been a disappointment in North America but is on pace to perform respectably well in the overseas marketplace. Top holds for Pacific Rim include France ($1.2M Weekend / Week 2 / $6.5M Cume), Russia ($1.3M Weekend / Week 3 / $19.5M Cume), the United Kingdom ($1.1M Weekend / Week 3 / $10.6M Cume), South Korea ($1M Weekend / Week 3 / $17.2M Cume), and Mexico ($984K / Week 3 / $13.8M Cume). Pacific Rim should get a big bump from its Chinese release on July 31 and could clear the $200 million overseas mark by mid-August following upcoming releases in Spain, Japan, and Brazil.



China
Japan
Brazil
Spain

Those are four solid countries right there. Pacific Rim is estimated to make around 55-62 million in China. Not sure how much it will make it Brazil or Spain but is safe to bet that it will make around 30 million Japan at least.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2013)

Posting in new thread.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

I really hope it gets to 400m somehow. America can suck it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

I like the odds since the movie will be entering with over 200 million next weekend. I say it makes it to 350-370 million. 400 million is kind of a long shot at this point.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

I think it needs $400m to get a sequel because of the $190m budget.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

Budget- $190 million
Box Office- $224 million

It might have a chance after all.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 28, 2013)

*grown ups 2*
Domestic:	 $101,664,000	   87.1%
+ Foreign:	 $15,100,000	   12.9%

*pacific rim*
Domestic:	 $84,026,000	   37.5%
+ Foreign:	 $140,000,000	   62.5%


America. Fuck yeah.



Perverted King said:


> Budget- $190 million
> Box Office- $224 million
> 
> It might have a chance after all.



With China and Japan yet to come I think it will reach about 350-400 million worldwide in the end.


The sequel will probably do better since people will know that it's not some Michael Bay Transformers crap.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 28, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Budget- $190 million
> Box Office- $224 million
> 
> It might have a chance after all.



 this is good news


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

It needs to get $400m.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

Toy sales are doing very good as well which is shocking considering that kids have barely gone to see this movie due to over protective parents.

Also some Jaeger designs from the prequel


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

Tacit Ronin looks cool as fuck.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's the graveyard where they put retired and destroyed Jaegers


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 28, 2013)

well since they closed the rift, and it didn't sell well in Americas. commonwealth ftw. (canada and australia). americans can be dicks as they assumed 'they' had won even though their president loosely based on romney started building up resources for nationalistic purposes. so basically make it WW1 where the kaiju play the germans. though i would dig a german jeager, less glorious stats but dependable and a tad heavy. like an audi. And team america shows up in the end because herp derp a kaiju finally looked at something they coveted.(adam sandler's mansion) so in goes the needlessly advanced gen 7's with super darpa tech. make them all look like petman, petman is so boss.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 28, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Here's the graveyard where they put retired and destroyed Jaegers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sweet in the sequel i want a montage of them putting together a Jager out of all those broken parts


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2013)

Found by Castiel, quoting him here because it is relevant to this thread



Castiel said:


> in a move surprising no one, Japan is promoting Pacific Rim by having a guy in a cutesy Knifehead suit walk around to terrify/delight people and promote the movie he's going to be in :3
> 
> Check his twitter (where he tweets in character) for amazing photos, the ones where he meets Guillermo Del Toro


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2013)

God damn it America.

Glad to see that it is at least on track to do great overseas.

I'm also betting that it will have really high Blu Ray sales in America which hopefully offsets some of that horribleness.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> *grown ups 2*
> Domestic:	 $101,664,000	   87.1%
> + Foreign:	 $15,100,000	   12.9%
> 
> ...



What the shit? Grown Ups 2 actually his the 100M mark? Does that mean we'll have a grown ups 3?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2013)

grown ups 3?  with that kind of profit, i'm sure we have at least 3 more grown ups incoming,  grown ups : american roadtrip , grown ups in europe!, grown ups  back in time, and if at all possible grown ups vs american pie


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2013)

There will be a Grown Ups 3. Trust me Sandler is coming back for another paycheck.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2013)

If Pacific Rim does well in China, then a sequel could possibly be green lit despite its performance domestically.



Come on you beautiful commies, bring us home. 

Seriously, if the sequel gets green lit, Del Toro should seriously consider my idea of making the US the enemies in PR2.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2013)

The sequel will probably be about the world finally restoring its resources, rise in the economy, more Jaegers and of course the human race waiting for another Kaiju attack even though there still hasn't been one for years.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 29, 2013)

Since everything was settled, the sequel can feature the Jaegers beating the tar out of each other.

That already screams that it's gonna be better than the first.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Since everything was settled, the sequel can feature the Jaegers beating the tar out of each other.
> 
> That already screams that it's gonna be better than the first.



I would actually like to see Jaegers vs. Jaegers but it will destroy everything that was built in the first one. The world is supposed to be united more than ever now. Unless they make this New World vs. Old World fighting for resources and eventually the Kaijus pop up again which reminds the word why they united in the first place. And I want some Coyote Tango and Tatic Ronin God Damnit!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 29, 2013)

Meh, doesn't matter to me, the main reason I even went to see it was to see the fights .

Just give me Jaeger vs. Jaeger action!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2013)

More images. Tatic Ronin, Kaiju Churches, etc.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 29, 2013)

that baby knifehead. so kawaii


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 30, 2013)

One thing that puzzled me is that Coyote Tango was actually introduced early like the other Jaegers and was actually on some posters. I actually believed the Jaeger would have some role in the movie or at least his flashback fight would have been shown but instead all you see is the Jaeger in Mako's dream and its design was never fully shown.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

YES THANK YOU YOU BEAUTIFUL CHINAMEN


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool.  Hopefully Del Toro fixes some of the problems from the first film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

if you're interested in reading them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2013)

Good music on your page dude.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

El-P fucking rules.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2013)

the sequel will probably pander to chinese more that being the case.  a new upgraded crimson typhoon ?  did only hong kong have a jaeger, or was Crimson typhoons beijing's jaeger?

also, what was tetraa's issue with australian accents?

hyped to hear PR 2 is on the way, should they make it more mainstream for the dumb ass americans who didn't watch the first one without being browbeat by geeks?  Should the series be a duology  instead of a trilogy?  Why are people so hell bent on trilogies?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Best part is Legendary owns the properties and since they are with Universal now I'm positive about a sequel.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2013)

I saw this last week, it was good. Glad it is doing well in China so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although it was hard to follow what was going on in some of the fights, I still enjoyed them. Just hope that for the sequel the fights take place more during the daylight than in the night with storms, like the one Striker Eureka had with that Kaiju before Stacker recruited Raleigh.

The final fight had me at the edge of my seat, they sure were at quite the disadvantage against those 3 Kaijus, specially the one of Level 5. But I wished the other Jeagers and their pilots, the  Kaidanovskys and the Wei Triplets, had more development & screentime like the Hansen's and Raleigh & Mako had. They went out too quickly.

One of my favourite parts was the beginning, I like how the story was narrated and seeing Raleigh and Yancy preparing to get inside their Jeager, the music added well in giving it a badass feeling.

And IMO the end credits/titles looked a lot to The Avengers's.

8/10 for this movie.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't believe what I just saw.

Most overused dialogues, blandest and the most cliche characters and story in one film. 

Holy fuck.

Outright terrible beyond words.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2013)

I rewatched this before the imax switches the movie to something else, great rewatch. 

I noticed a mistake i made earlier though , crimson typhoon never fought two kaiju at once, he was defeated entirely by that flying kaiju (otachi?) , even b4 the emp, b4 the acid spit, b4 the wings.   I believe otachi must have been miscategorized as a level 4, cause he was well on his way to defeating crimson typhoon and cherno, even b4 the emp.  

i also thought it was a bit of PIS that the aliens didn't just spam emp kaiju, i would definitely like to see that addressed in a sequel.  cause the jaegers lucked out not having to fight one of those again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2013)

i also wondered why the UK was on the security talks when it was the pacific that was being threatened, i doubt UK even had assets fighting the kaiju.


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 2, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I can't believe what I just saw.
> 
> Most overused dialogues, blandest and the most cliche characters and story in one film.
> 
> ...








NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> I rewatched this before the imax switches the movie to something else, great rewatch.
> 
> I noticed a mistake i made earlier though , crimson typhoon never fought two kaiju at once, he was defeated entirely by that flying kaiju (otachi?) , even b4 the emp, b4 the acid spit, b4 the wings.   I believe otachi must have been miscategorized as a level 4, cause he was well on his way to defeating crimson typhoon and cherno, even b4 the emp.
> 
> i also thought it was a bit of PIS that the aliens didn't just spam emp kaiju, i would definitely like to see that addressed in a sequel.  cause the jaegers lucked out not having to fight one of those again.



The whole concept is based on PIS, building huge robots to fight Kaiju...oh come on.

Once you try to find logic and qualities beyond awesome monster vs. robot battles in a kaiju movie you are lost. 
Don't even try.
You might end up like Grimmjowsensei.


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 2, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> I rewatched this before the imax switches the movie to something else, great rewatch.
> 
> I noticed a mistake i made earlier though , crimson typhoon never fought two kaiju at once, he was defeated entirely by that flying kaiju (otachi?) , even b4 the emp, b4 the acid spit, b4 the wings.   I believe otachi must have been miscategorized as a level 4, cause he was well on his way to defeating crimson typhoon and cherno, even b4 the emp.
> 
> i also thought it was a bit of PIS that the aliens didn't just spam emp kaiju, i would definitely like to see that addressed in a sequel.  cause the jaegers lucked out not having to fight one of those again.



I think it was because of Newt's drift.

The aliens gained knowledge of the Jaeger's weaknesses, the tail was a perfect way to get over typhoon's three arm fighting technique, and the acid spit for Chrerno's plating.

The EMP wave was aimed at striker Eureka.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 2, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> The whole concept is based on PIS, building huge robots to fight Kaiju...oh come on.
> 
> Once you try to find logic and qualities beyond awesome monster vs. robot battles in a kaiju movie you are lost.
> Don't even try.
> You might end up like Grimmjowsensei.



yeah i get it, but i think there is an actual explanation.  I'm willing to go along with most premises for the sake of entertainment, it doesn't take away from the awesomeness of the movie though.



Kenshi said:


> I think it was because of Newt's drift.
> 
> The aliens gained knowledge of the Jaeger's weaknesses, the tail was a perfect way to get over typhoon's three arm fighting technique, and the acid spit for Chrerno's plating.
> 
> The EMP wave was aimed at striker Eureka.



yeah, I think that's the most likely explanation.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i also wondered why the UK was on the security talks when it was the pacific that was being threatened, i doubt UK even had assets fighting the kaiju.



It doesn't mean UK is not affected economically. The cities that these Kaijus were attacking were the highest money earning cities in the world. LA, San Francisco, Hong Kong, Australia, etc. Just because the UK doesn't get attacked doesn't mean they aren't losing money. With attacks like that businesses with other countries have probably plummeted. The Kaijus basically affected the whole world economy and drained it off its resources.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> I think it was because of Newt's drift.
> 
> The aliens gained knowledge of the Jaeger's weaknesses, the tail was a perfect way to get over typhoon's three arm fighting technique, and the acid spit for Chrerno's plating.
> 
> The EMP wave was aimed at striker Eureka.



To be honest I don't think the scientist weren't that hands on with the Jaegers. They seem to be in their lab most of the time and weren't even close to one Jaeger the entire movie. I wouldn't shock me if they barely knew anything about the Jaegers other than it kills Kaijus. Newton was a Kaiju fanatic. He probably had more knowledge about Kaijus than anybody in the world. Once the Kaiju found out he drifted and how much he knew he need to be eliminated. If not then the Kaiju Masters could have just kept Newton alive so they can keep absorbing information. I also don't think is as much of a two way drift to the Kaijus than it is to Newton. The reason Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha were destroyed was because they have already killed 13 Jaegers combined. The Kaijus being a hive mind pretty much had them studied already. Same thing goes for Leatherback. Striker Eureka had 10 kills already and it was easy to figure out its weakness after that.


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 2, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> To be honest I don't think the scientist weren't that hands on with the Jaegers. They seem to be in their lab most of the time and weren't even close to one Jaeger the entire movie. I wouldn't shock me if they barely knew anything about the Jaegers other than it kills Kaijus. Newton was a Kaiju fanatic. He probably had more knowledge about Kaijus than anybody in the world. Once the Kaiju found out he drifted and how much he knew he need to be eliminated. If not then the Kaiju Masters could have just kept Newton alive so they can keep absorbing information. I also don't think is as much of a two way drift to the Kaijus than it is to Newton. The reason Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha were destroyed was because they have already killed 13 Jaegers combined. The Kaijus being a hive mind pretty much had them studied already. Same thing goes for Leatherback. Striker Eureka had 10 kills already and it was easy to figure out its weakness after that.



That's also a plausible explanation.

Either way I think that those two Kaiju were created specifically to destroy Cherno Alpha and Chrimson Thyphoon.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe this has already been established already, and I'm a bit late (Sorry if I am.)

But, the reason Cherno and Crimson went down so fast is because the aliens knew their weaknesses. Like it's been established in the film, most of the kaiju weren't offensive, they were to to learn everything about the Jaegers.

Same reason knifehead got the edge on Yancy and Raleigh.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

All Kaijus were offensive. What they said was that the first wave of Kaiju was to test Earth's defenses.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 2, 2013)

by first wave u mean "the dinosaurs" (whatever that means, i still haven't deciphered it)  , cause the kaiju were being deployed in order to "clear the pest" , then invasion by the masters.  there was 5 years between knife head and hong kong, but i suppose it's prior to  those 5 years the jaegers had been studied and thus systematically picked apart by better suited kaiju for 5 years, we just didn't see it occur bc of reasons explained already.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

The Dinosaurs weren't Kaijus.

The Kaiju Masters came to Earth during the Triassic Era to see if Earth was able to be colonized but there was to much oxygen in the atmosphere so they left. They have nothing to do with the creation of dinosaurs.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 2, 2013)

that's what i thought, but some people have interpreted it in other ways


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2013)

Hollywood tapped into Japanese territory with this movie. Less American clich? shit benefited the movie in every way. It was GAR

and before you stab at me. Yes, it had clich?s.


----------



## Zeven (Aug 3, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> *grown ups 2*
> Domestic:	 $101,664,000	   87.1%
> + Foreign:	 $15,100,000	   12.9%
> 
> ...




Could I have a link to the source of that information please? I would like to use it in other Pacific Rim discussions.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2013)

Would like to see the source as well, nice to see Rim hitting the 200 mills and it has a chance to go even higher.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

boxofficemojo.com always has the numbers for movies.


----------



## Zeven (Aug 3, 2013)

Platinum said:


> boxofficemojo.com always has the numbers for movies.




Thanks for that. Seems like numbers for the US market are improving!


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 3, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i also wondered why the UK was on the security talks when it was the pacific that was being threatened, i doubt UK even had assets fighting the kaiju.



The UK's interest was on their commission of the walls, in a few words "their pockets".


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2013)

does this have any depth at all, because it looks pretty much like transformers or real steel


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVpQmZmKNmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVpQmZmKNmo[/YOUTUBE]



haha saw that a while ago, fucking gold


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

i'm hoping the 2nd part is show with 3d cameras, at the least.  i don't know if it makes it more expensive. maybe really try to make a story out of it.  like how aliens was said to be better than alien by some people...


----------



## Bioness (Aug 4, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted or not.

Logic, the death of fun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not.
> 
> Logic, the death of fun.



not an image


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2013)

Any reports on how it did in China this weekend?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2013)

45.2 Million Opening in China



> Pacific Rim hit the $200 million overseas mark before being able to reach $100 million in North America. The popcorn flick earned an estimated $45.2 million from its opening in China, the highest performance for a Warner Bros. release in the market. Other top performers for Pacific Rim include Russia ($20M), South Korea ($17.9M) and Mexico ($15M).


----------



## Bioness (Aug 5, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> not an image



Can you not see it?

Seems like Star Citizen won't have any issues with funding whatsoever.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 8, 2013)

313.1 million worldwide. So far 54.7 million China. It should have another solid weekend and China and tomorrow it releases in Japan, Spain & Brazil.


----------



## Slice (Aug 8, 2013)

Rest of the world in charge of compensating for americans prefering to watch Grown Ups over PR.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 8, 2013)

At least it might reach 100 million in America. Is just a few millions away. Now let's see how far China & Japan can take this movie.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2013)

so when do the numbers for japan come out? next week?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 9, 2013)

^Probably Sunday or Monday.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not.
> 
> Logic, the death of fun.



No, it's not. The artist clearly has no idea what a nuke will do. There have been around 50 kaiju attacks. Does he know what 50 nukes will do to the ocean?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 10, 2013)

The movie is expected to drop 45% this weekend. Last weekend it made 45.2 Million which still puts the film at over 20 Million this weekend putting the movie around 70 million in China. Also so far is the second highest grossing film in China after Iron man 3.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No, it's not. The artist clearly has no idea what a nuke will do. There have been around 50 kaiju attacks. Does he know what 50 nukes will do to the ocean?



Do you?


----------



## Rivers (Aug 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Do you?





You dont have to be a scientist to know continually nuking the ocean over 10 years will have adverse effects on your...seafood at the very least...


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2013)

Early reports have indicated that with the strong overseas openings, we will most likely have a sequel to Pacific Rim.

You guys have no idea how emotionally moved I am inside right now.

This is the type of film we all deserve.



*P.S:* Fuck Grown Ups 2.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah man. I'm so excited bro.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 10, 2013)

Believe it when they actually make the announcement. Most of what I've read on it is speculation that the studio will at least consider it.

Fuck you America. We're the only thing standing in the way of a sequel.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

I had a very pleasant smile on my face for some time now because Grown Ups 2 didn't even come to my country and now suddenly I checked the local cinema's website only to see that it will arrive in a week


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2013)

Pacific Rim is one of my favourite films this year, so to hear a sequel may be coming has made me very happy indeed. I wonder where they could go with the story from the end of the movie though...


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 11, 2013)

The twelve day total will be close to 80 million in China. Sadly they released this movie in Japan the same day as World War Z. One of the biggest problem with this film has been the release dates and the competition


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 11, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> The twelve day total will be close to 80 million in China. Sadly they released this movie in Japan the same day as World War Z. One of the biggest problem with this film has been the release dates and the competition



I didn't like how that sounded...

Fuck World War Zhit.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 11, 2013)

It should make somewhere between 15-25 million in Japan.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)

I would imagine giant robots > zombies in Japan.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)

> Turning to Pacific Rim, China delivered $21.8m in the second weekend to reach $76.5m to rank as Warner Bros Pictures International’s biggest release in the territory after 12 days.
> 
> The sci-fi opened in Japan on $3m from 597 screens heading into the Obon holiday and opened in second place in Brazil on $2.3m from 540 and in second place in Spain on $1.3m from 513.
> 
> Pacific Rim stands at $20.6m in Russia, $18m in Mexico, $15.5m in South Korea, $12.4m in the UK, $10.1m in Taiwan, $9m in France, $7.3m in Australia and $6m in Germany.


It has a good chance of crossing $400m WW when all's said and done. Crazy it could do that and still not get a sequel.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I would imagine giant robots > zombies in Japan.



Not the case.

WWZ- 3.6 Million
PR- 3 Million

At least there is a holiday coming up but I don't expect the film to pass 20 million. Spain and Brazil were a bit disappointing just like UK & Australia. Hoping it reaches at least 8 million on each country.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't really see a lot of advertising for the movie here in the UK.

Only time I saw a trailer for it was when I was at the cinema seeing another movie, and there was only 1 sign up in a town nearby to where I live.

Practically no one I worked with knew what it was either.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 11, 2013)

That's the main thing that killed this movie.  Bad marketing.  Add that to competition, horrible release dates & lack of major star and this movie doesn't attract the casual fans. Personally I thought the characters were perfect.  No way Tom Cruise could have pulled off Stacker Pentecost like Idris Elba did.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 11, 2013)

it's a pretty good movie,  saw it tuesday with my brother and interestingly we both gave it 7/10 worth watching.

The after credits scene was disappointing.
I wonder if it's copyright reasons they went with rim instead of rift in the name


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 12, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> That's the main thing that killed this movie.  Bad marketing.  Add that to competition, horrible release dates & lack of major star and this movie doesn't attract the casual fans. Personally I thought the characters were perfect.  No way Tom Cruise could have pulled off Stacker Pentecost like Idris Elba did.



Bad marketing and timing yes. 

Only actors I recognized were Rinko and Idris... Though it took me a while to remember Idris cause I've seen him here and there.

But I didn't care. I was just glad to finally see a Mecha film in theaters. And it was worth it.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 12, 2013)

Detective said:


> Early reports have indicated that with the strong overseas openings, we will most likely have a sequel to Pacific Rim.
> 
> You guys have no idea how emotionally moved I am inside right now.
> 
> ...



No, you must fuck it from the source.

*fuck* Adam Sandler.

Cross your fingers for Pacific Rim 2.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 12, 2013)

Akatora said:


> I wonder if it's copyright reasons they went with rim instead of rift in the name





The Pacific Rim is an actual term that refers to all the countries that surround the Pacific Ocean. Not many people got that. Even though I live in Southeast Asia, I still had to explain to my friends the term when they asked why Europe wasn't involved in the movie, lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 12, 2013)

^that's bad


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 12, 2013)

78.3 in China as of today. Imagine if it surpasses Iron Man 3.


----------



## tgre (Aug 13, 2013)

saw it last week by myself (told my mates to fuck off so I could enjoy it by myself)

Fuck, Idris Elba is such a boss.

Also my hard-on for Rinko Kikuchi was more or less confirmed.

10/10


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 13, 2013)

Guillermo Del Toro geeking out at the Gundam Museum during his Pacific Rim promotion in Japan. Apparently Cherno Alpha's design was inspired by the Zaku.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-zCQGA4fdY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

Movie has surpassed 80 million in China. Expected to increase from Monday by 50%!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2013)

HAHAHA

YES

YES YES YES!


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

Could be a sequel, cool.​


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

So far 87 million in China. Today is Chinese Valentine's Day so no surprise that it got a big jump. It jumped 81% from Monday. HOLY SHIT!


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 13, 2013)

But The studio will only acquire 20% of the said gross in China, the rest is given to the theatres and other involved third parties  (oh, and thanks to a dispute over sales taxes, they aren't even getting the 20 percent right now)

And in all the other international territories, 40%.

Honestly no matter how beautiful those numbers are if you're expecting the movie's income to be satisfying enough to warrant a sequel, it's still kinda wrong.

Don't get me wrong i'd really like this movie to succeed, but those numbers don't look glowing to me at all given the undisclosed info.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

It got released in Japan at the same time as World War Z, let it settle down and it will gain income overtime.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 13, 2013)

my ideas for  a sequel feature prominently the church of kaiju worshippers, and a human plot to reopen the rift that becomes fucked .


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 14, 2013)

90.8 million in China


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 14, 2013)

china the savior  :fml


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 14, 2013)

If there is a sequel they better take better care of the Chinese Jaegers.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 16, 2013)

94.4 million in China. Will be at 100 million by Friday.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2013)

awesome , awesome to the max


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 16, 2013)

Early Friday estimates suggest PR will make 14.5 Million this weekend in China.

94.4 Million + 14.5 Million= 108.9 Estimate by the end of the weekend.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2013)

Guillermo Del Toro acquiring that Madoka Magica Beginnings and Eternal.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 18, 2013)

384.4 Million Worldwide

Thank You China!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing this will make $400m WW and STILL might not get a sequel.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2013)

i blame the population of florida


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoa calm down bro. 


California is primarily at fault.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone wants to join my mission to find Adam Sandler's house and burn it to the ground?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2013)

^yeah, i support this


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 19, 2013)

The movie lost a lot of screens in China due to the release of Jurrasic Park 3D but is still appears to have one solid weekend left. 115 million seems like a likely final number in China.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 19, 2013)

The numbers in China aren't all going to Del Toro though... 

Generally, the later the weeks from the premiere screening the ticket sales percentage goes over to the theaters instead of the studio - up to 60% of it.

It's not really the profit that will allow for a sequel, but the good reviews, word of mouth and the  growing fandom / popularity overseas.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 19, 2013)

It doesn't matter, at least now LP knows they have an audience.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah it's kind of hard to ignore a property making over $100m in one of the most important foreign markets going forward. Other studios would salivate to be able to make that much in China.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 19, 2013)

On the Japan release:



> Japan is at 9.1 million at the moment I heard ( might be wrong) and has positive word of mouth, should finish up around 20-30 million. Despite what people have been saying, that's a solid number from Japan. I have a couple things to say about the "poor preformance" in Japan. I think many people were disapointed because they expected it to be a mega-hit in Japan, I heard many people say it would make back all it's money from Japan alone! I think many had unrealistic expectations. The three Evangelion films grossed 18, 41, 58 million in Japan. The hugely popular Puella Magi Madoka Magica anime total box office in Japan was a little over 5 million. Considering that Pacific Rim would attract the same audience (anime and manga fans), its doing solid numbers, opening weekend is the same as The Dark Knight. The main reason that people are saying it underperformed because it debuted at number 5( or 6, I forget). That's sounds lousy until you see that the film in number one grossed less than a million more. So what's the big deal?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 19, 2013)

People who are saying this is a flop in Japan obvious don't know shit about the Japanese box office. Like that quote said 20-30m in Japan is a very respectable number especially for a foreign film.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 20, 2013)

The Japan market is not as big as people  think it is. Is still growing.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 21, 2013)

HISHE

[youtube]qzkOkh1tOqE[/youtube]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2013)

Japan's market isn't growing, I'm pretty sure it's mostly tapped out. China's is the one that is still growing.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 21, 2013)

Japan can still offer a bit more though. China will a huge market by 2015.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> HISHE
> 
> [youtube]qzkOkh1tOqE[/youtube]



ugh, bad parody.

should i sit around poking holes in this person's creation, as they seem to revel in doing? or can i just enjoy an original work despite it's minor flaws (wrongly identified flaws in this case)


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 21, 2013)

So how much has PR won in total so far?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2013)

400 going on 500 mill
that's gotta get a sequel


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> 400 going on 500 mill
> that's gotta get a sequel



Hurray! I am very happy


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> HISHE
> 
> [youtube]qzkOkh1tOqE[/youtube]



Well that was barely funny....


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

NSU lying to innocent people smh.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ugh, bad parody.
> 
> should i sit around poking holes in this person's creation, as they seem to revel in doing? or can i just enjoy an original work despite it's minor flaws (wrongly identified flaws in this case)



The funny thing is none of the flaws made sense. The sword wasn't used because Kaiju blood is highly toxic and the sword wouldn't have been able to sterilize the wound unlike the plasma canons which are mad for that function.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> The funny thing is none of the flaws made sense. The sword wasn't used because Kaiju blood is highly toxic and the sword wouldn't have been able to sterilize the wound unlike the plasma canons which are mad for that function.



Which is why Crimson used buzzsaws, which would be much messier than a sword.  

Really though, making fun of the mecha portions is not what they should have done.  Hitting the characters and their questionable actions and decisions is what HiSHE is best at.  Like the commander kidnapping a little Japanese girl or the mob in the shelter getting some justice on the scientist that endangered all of them.

What they did here was basically try to build an entire episode around the fact that many protagonists don't use all of their tools at their disposal unless it's for dramatic effect.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FNn6IlhQtc[/YOUTUBE]

It's a great running gag, but it is just a gag.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> HISHE
> 
> [youtube]qzkOkh1tOqE[/youtube]



I lol'ed when Voltron sliced Godzilla. XD

And Hellboy at the end.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What they did here was basically try to build an entire episode around the fact that many protagonists don't use all of their tools at their disposal unless it's for dramatic effect.
> 
> ..
> It's a great running gag, but it is just a gag.



sometimes i play video games, like COD or bioshock, and i have a whole bunch of weapons at my disposal and in bioshock even super powers.  but when a big boss surprise jumps from the ceiling and starts beating my ass or a ship is shelling the shit out of me, with limited prep time i can only think of a few weapons to fall back on in that moment.  

it's not unrealistic that a hero doesn't remember all his weapons /tactics at the exact moment he needs a particular one.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

Plus the sword was a late upgrade that was added by Mako. Riley never knew about it and went with the weapons he knew Gipsy had.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Plus the sword was a late upgrade that was added by Mako. Riley never knew about it and went with the weapons he knew Gipsy had.



He would have known about the sword since they were drifting together though.  I'd prefer to think that they don't use the sword because it's just not a very good weapon without the element of surprise.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

He couldn't have known about the sword. Mako got stuck in her memory and Beckett was there the whole time. He couldn't explore further so he couldn't find out about the sword. By the time they drifted to fight Leatherback & Otachi the only thing in their heads was getting rid of the Kaiju.

Also 109 Million in China and 20 Million in Japan thus far.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> By the time they drifted to fight Leatherback & Otachi the only thing in their heads was getting rid of the Kaiju.



And with that would be mutual decision making on what actions to take.  Or NOT take including on when or when not to use the arsenal of their mecha.  It shouldn't have been a surprise for him that there was a sword, because in the back of Mako's mind the existence of that weapon should have been ever present.

Even if she were more or less following his lead, she would have had her own input on what to do when fighting and that would have been something he were aware of.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It shouldn't have been a surprise for him that there was a sword, because in the back of Mako's mind the existence of that weapon should have been ever present.



Not unless she brings it into the drift. Or it's pulled up from her memories. In the flashes of the drift shown, no sword upgrade was presented to the audience. 



Wesley said:


> Even if she were more or less following his lead, she would have had her own input on what to do when fighting and that would have been something he were aware of.



What if in Mako's mind she didnt input into the battle of the sword upgrade, till the plasma canon and the hand-to-hand which Raleigh was most familiar/comfortable with were no longer options?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

Rivers said:


> What if in Mako's mind she didnt input into the battle of the sword upgrade, till the plasma canon and the hand-to-hand which Raleigh was most familiar/comfortable with were no longer options?



Even considering using the sword should have entered into his mind.  Unless she basically emptied her head and didn't give any input whatsoever, completely slaving herself over to what he wanted to and how exactly he wanted to do it without the slightest bit of resistance and decision making on her part.  In which case, they aren't exactly equals now are they?


----------



## Rivers (Aug 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Even considering using the sword should have entered into his mind.  Unless she basically emptied her head and didn't give any input whatsoever, completely slaving herself over to what he wanted to and how exactly he wanted to do it without the slightest bit of resistance and decision making on her part.  In which case, they aren't exactly equals now are they?



If you want drift mechanics spelled out for you it's all explained in the book.

*Extracts of the drift and how it's used in fighting: * 



> This was what he felt in the Kwoon. Only multiplied by a factor of a thousand, a million, a number so large, the word multiplied didnt mean anything anymore. The connection they felt in the kwoon was like a distance glimpse of this. He felt her out, tested the places where his psyche ended and hers began. _"Yancy..."_ he thought.
> 
> A drift with Yancy had been like riding white water rapids where you weren't sure who had the oars. You always got there, but a lot of the force and current were invisible and impossible to control.



*Fight with Leatherback:*



> Gipsy Danger threw away the organ and met Leatherback's return charge with crushing punch to the face!_ "Yeah!"_ Chuck said. Gipsy Danger followed up with a pummeling series of punches and kicks that Chuck recognised from the Kwoon a couple of days before. He was seeing Raleigh Becket fighting. Mako probably had her own style, but right then it was Raleigh driving the bus.



*Fight with Otachi:*


> _"Shit! We got nothing. We can't help you". _
> 
> _"I've always been the self-sufficient type."_ Raleigh said. Mako was...what was she doing? He could feel her mind working at a problem but he didnt have the conscious bandwidth available to figure out what it was. She spoke, _"Surprising it can still breathe this high, also that it's wings can give it enough lift." _
> 
> ...





> Mako flicked her wrist. Raleigh felt the motion and duplicated it. From Gipsy Danger's right gauntlet a long whip made of serrated metal segments, woven together with a high tension cable spilled out into the stratosphere. Mako clenched her fist, again feeling and anticipating the motion, Raleigh did the same, even if he didn't know what she was up to. The whip stiffened and its links knit together and drew taut with a rattling clank that vibrated throughout the Jaeger.
> 
> ................
> 
> ...



Obviously the Drift is give and take. Simple answers and words are passed over to each pilot with little effort. But complex thought processes and concepts aren't, and instead of doubling up on every action and having them shoved up into your brain to process as well, the initiator of the action takes the lead, and you NATURALLY follow. 

So what's this about being a slave to the other pilot you're going on about?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

So she does offer nothing.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> So she does offer nothing.



Like everyone here has been saying to you, she doesnt think about the sword till they have no more options, then she takes the lead and fights with her sword style letting Raleigh take the back seat, who is not familiar with it (since he's more comfortable with the plasma canon/brawler/cooling vents of Gipsy Danger). 

There's nothing of swords are only useful if they're by surprise which you came up with somehow.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 24, 2013)

Actually it becomes quite clear in the book that Mako's motif and representation is that of the Katana. Her family's business was the traditional crafting of samurai swords - which inspired her to add the sword feature into Gipsy Danger in the first place.

Mako's moment to shine was to take the sword she had "forged" herself, and finally strike back at the enemy that had killed her family. 

There are actually a lot of cool background tidbits of the characters and Jaeger lore that's in the book.

Eg. There is the urban legend from Tech Crews who say that a deactivated Jaeger with no one inside, sometimes moves and shifts on their own in the hangers. They say that when a Jaeger pilot sleeps and dreams of piloting the Jaeger into battle, that somehow the Jaegers in the hangers will flinch as if trying to respond to the dreaming pilot. 

Cool stuff!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 24, 2013)

wesley lost his tampon and is looking for it in the dissertation of drift mechanics...


----------



## Rivers (Aug 25, 2013)

I could list a lot of the interesting facts in the book they didnt have time to put in the movie if people want.


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 25, 2013)

Rivers said:


> I could list a lot of the interesting facts in the book they didnt have time to put in the movie if people want.



pls don't. I hate interesting facts


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 26, 2013)

400 Million is locked and is still doing great business in China & Japan. It should reach 100 million domestically this week.


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 26, 2013)

Rivers said:


> I could list a lot of the interesting facts in the book they didnt have time to put in the movie if people want.



Please do!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2013)

*Pacific Rim' called American propaganda in China*



> Truth could be stranger than fiction: A Chinese army officer is Truth could be stranger than fiction: A Chinese army officer is denouncing the movie ?Pacific Rim? as American propaganda, reports the news site China.org. The sci-fi blockbuster is about ? robots.
> 
> According to China.org, in an op-ed for the People?s Liberation Army Daily, Zhang Jieli asserts, "The decisive battle against the monsters was deliberately set in South China Sea adjacent to Hong Kong.? He added, "The intention was to demonstrate the U.S. commitment to maintaining stability in the Asia-Pacific area and saving the mankind."
> 
> ...




http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...s-american-propaganda-in-china-181152924.html


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2013)

.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 27, 2013)

he's not lying about movies often being propoganda, wether it be who's an enemy, who's an ally or not quite an ally.  

obviously big money is spent creating these movies and it doesn't flow to people who are gonna be ideologically at odds with the check writers who probably have money in other places and ventures too.

anyway, i thought del toro was spanish


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2013)

Cherno/Crimson/Striker vs Otachi/Leatherback scene. Finally clips from the movie are showing up on Youtube

[YOUTUBE]43U6D0hrcK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> he's not lying about movies often being propoganda, wether it be who's an enemy, who's an ally or not quite an ally.
> 
> obviously big money is spent creating these movies and it doesn't flow to people who are gonna be ideologically at odds with the check writers who probably have money in other places and ventures too.
> 
> anyway, i thought del toro was spanish


He is, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Sep 3, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> He is, I'm pretty sure.



He isn't, he's from Guadalajara. So yes he's Mexican.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2013)

^whoa, i barely knew


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Sep 3, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ^whoa, i barely knew



Can't blame you, most people assume he's Spanish since Pan's Labyrinth had almost purely Spanish actors, along with some of his other famous movies. And to me he seems to have a small Spaniard accent.

Is it true that a sequel got green lit? Been hearing people say that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> He isn't, he's from Guadalajara. So yes he's Mexican.



Eyuup from Beautiful Guadalajara. The Land of the Tequila, Mariachi, Chivas and the most badass Mexicans!


----------



## Rivers (Sep 10, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> pls don't. I hate interesting facts




*Spoiler*: _Book spoilers_ 





- Earlier pilots take metharocin everyday during their service, which subdues the radiation poisoning effects, but causes blood vessel damage. In addition to the expected radiation poisoning, Stacker is physically and neurologically damaged enough that he can never pilot again (til the Breach attack).

- Mako actually comes out of hiding and sees Coyote Tango and Onibaba fighting at length. Stacker's copilot has a seizure, thus making Stacker the first and only one of two Rangers to ever control a Jaeger alone (Raleigh being the other). Coyote takes heavy damage, particularly to an arm and its face -- unlike the movie, this is how Mako sees him: through the large missing chunk of the robot's face. 

- It's explained that two pilots in Drift don't just simply double the brain power for controlling a Jaeger; it's squared. Raleigh piloted Gypsy Danger alone for 15 minutes and will suffer some neurological damage forever. Stacker piloted Coyote Tango alone for three hours; in the Breach attack, when Tendo is at Stacker's brain scan he is pretty much shocked at the neural scarring and surprised that he is still alive or even able to tie his shoes.

- Drifting seems to have a lingering/permanent effect between the pilots and between the pilots and Jaeger. After the first failed drift, Raleigh and Mako seemed to vaguely know what the other was feeling or about to do/say. 

-It's thought that the Wei triplets themselves may sometimes forget who's who, thinking as if they're one person expressing a continuous thought in a Jaeger battle. Outside, they constantly pass around the basketball in impressive, flawless patterns without ever having to look at each other. Raleigh and Yancy also used to impress / unsettle women at bars when they would uncannily finish each others sentences while ordering drinks, talking to the women etc.  

- Raleigh and Gypsy's Anchorage fight with Knifehead is when they realize the kaiju are learning: it deliberately attacked the head to take out the pilots. At some earlier point, the Precursons (aliens) of the Anteverse discovered the pilots in the robot's head and their importance to its functioning.

- 5 years later when Raleigh is watching Striker Eureka vs Mutavore, he is in awe but internally angered as well. He considers had Yancy and him piloted Striker Eureka - Knifehead wouldn't have lasted 30 seconds, and his brother would still be alive today.  However he also get's a tinge of guilt about seemingly betraying Gipsy Danger's memory so waves the thought away. 

- The Kaidanovskys listen to loud "Ukrainian hard house" music, including when they're operating their Cherno Alpha. While the Weis are described as being graceful and fluid while drifting, these two are described as having no finesse; all muscle and brute force.

- Herc had limited time to choose between finding his wife or his son during one of the first kaiju attacks and follow an evacuation warning for an impending nuclear strike. He picked Charlie, hoping his wife would make it out okay. She dies and it's implied the nuke killed her, not the kaiju. Charlie resents his father's decision and grows up to be an asshole with daddy issues.

- Newt's first drift with the piece of kaiju brain does two things: 
1. out of all the Pacific coastal city's in the world, it leads Otachi and Leatherback to Hong Kong to investigate. Attacking near the only remaining Shatterdome was not a coincidence. 
2. the attack comes somewhat sooner than expected. Newt's drift created a lasting two-way connection and they were actually looking for him to figure out who the hell he was and how/why he reached out to them. When it's near, Newt sees and senses as if he's Otachi (he even sees himself from Otachi's POV). Hannibal Chau calls Newt an idiot for what he did but makes no mention of also having kaiju-drifted. 

- Regarding Chau, his hidden kaiju lab isn't big and impressive like in the movie - it's a dingy backroom hardly bigger than the half of the lab Newt shares with Hermann. He's still very rich and powerful as a crime lord who once dealt with illegal animal parts trade now exclusively controls a large chunk of the world's procurement of kaiju parts (backdoor gov't and military deals). He's directly funding Stacker's "Jaeger resistance." The end of Jaegers would wipe out his business, so I'm surprised he didn't turn to private groups to build robots and weapons to continue killing kaiju.

- Crimson Typhoon's battle with Otachi lasts longer and it's pretty much outclassed. It wears down its spinning blades doing superficial damage and gets torn and punctured a bunch of holes by otachi's arms and tail to a state of being inoperable and dead in the water before finally having its head ripped off. The Wei triplets kept fighting and running repair diagnostics till the end, bowing their heads in silence moments before getting killed.

- Cherno Alpha "head" runs on incinerators/fuel. It never gets sprayed with acid. It pulls off its double fist lightning-charged attack but Otachi blocks it easily. Its exhausts get crushed, leading to concerns from command that it will eventually explode. Striker Eureka actually intervenes before Cherno gets taken out by Leatherback. Regardless, it still does get drowned and blows up. 

- Striker Eureka is a lot more powerful and faster than all the other Jaegers, including upgraded Gypsy Danger. It solos Otachi with little effort and nearly finished it off, but gets knocked offline by Leatherback's EMP.

- Herc and Chuck actually watch the entire Gypsy vs. Leatherback fight occurring in Hong Kong Bay. Chuck anticipates a devastating blow from a crane-wielding Gypsy and is shocked at the "slow" swing, followed by Leatherback's dodge and counterattack -- Gypsy almost appears to lose but wins after smart dodging and the plasma cannon. Chuck knew there was a difference between Marks, but is genuinely shocked at the huge gulf in capability between generations of Jaegers after just operating his Mark V and now seeing a Mark III in action.

- Otachi fight is mostly the same, with the big difference being that Gypsy is the one that gets sprayed with acid, which does connect and melts some outer hull. Gypsy doesn't break its landing with a midair boost. Stacker gives them a rundown on gyro alignment and shock absorption changes, and other things to do to survive the landing because he's "done this before" (Mako is surprised and has no idea when her sensei fell out of the sky in a Jaeger).

- A Precursor actually communicates with Newt and Hermann during their drift, sizing them up and regarding them as a curious non-threat. It tells them they are coming and they will all die soon. Makes it pretty clear that the aliens are quite evil and not just trying to survive.

- The Breach attack happens mostly the same, except Striker gets beaten up a lot worse and never cuts Slattern's arms - it punches Slattern's eye while other physical attacks don't phase it. The Cat V kaiju is stated as being three times larger than Striker and at least twice the weight. The Jaegers can't use (or don't risk using) most of their weapons due to the intense underwater pressure. Gypsy risks using its plasma attack and it fails. The Jaegers overall are very poorly built for deep underwater fighting. Raiju and Scunner are even larger than the last pair of kaiju. Raiju has a vulnerable serpent-like head in its crocodilian shaped helmet.

- The Anteverse is very Lovecraftian: an endless dying city of flesh and bone, indescribable colors that give Raleigh a headache, entirely non-human architecture that makes no contextual sense and large bio-machinery operating the portal. Raleigh spots numerous massive kaiju that dwarf the Cat V Slattern and make Jaegers look like toys. Raleigh says something about the Precursors killing his brother and that they'd know have to stay in their dying world. He sees their fear and confusion before leaving in his escape-pod.

- The kaiju and their masters are all telepathically linked. Every second of battle, even their manner of death, is a constant learning experience that leads to an improved monster coming through the breach the next time. Kaiju DNA serves as memory that contains all of the aliens' shared knowledge. This is my own theory but it seems to make sense: the kaiju are only gradually becoming larger because of the limited size of the breach and the immense amounts of energy required to keep it open briefly. It's slowly charging up until the gigantic kaijus (the exterminators) can come through.

- Raleigh and Mako kiss in the end. I believe this is an alternate movie ending that was actually shot.

- Mako comes from a family of sword makers from a small village. She and her parents were visiting Tokyo for her father's cancer treatment. She designed and implemented Gypsy's Chain Sword.


----------



## Rivers (Sep 10, 2013)

About Gipsy's Chainsword, I read on a forum people were wondering why it was flexible when it's first released, since it tightens and becomes rigid when it strikes a Kaiju. Anyone here have any ideas...?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 10, 2013)

great facts about the book, it would be awesome to see some of that developed in the sequel where applicable. eg massive kaiju, and also more of the drift.

the sword is a collapsible whip sword,the times i've seen it used in other stories is when it's a concealed weapon cause sword can't be carried openly.  it's like in bleach when the bald dude has a collapsible staff, it's a staff when u need it but a type of whip when u don't.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2013)

Rivers said:


> *Spoiler*: _Book spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this bit.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 10, 2013)

^ Same Here lol 



Rivers said:


> *Spoiler*: _Book spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing . Some really interesting stuff.


----------



## Rivers (Sep 11, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the sword is a collapsible whip sword,the times i've seen it used in other stories is when it's a concealed weapon cause sword can't be carried openly.  it's like in bleach when the bald dude has a collapsible staff, it's a staff when u need it but a type of whip when u don't.



So are you saying GD can fight Kaiju with a type of whip as well?



MCTDread said:


> Thanks for sharing . Some really interesting stuff.



I'll dig up some more stuff if people want to know more. I think they have the Russian pilots interact with the Chinese pilots back in the cafeteria iirc.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 11, 2013)

Rivers said:


> So are you saying GD can fight Kaiju with a type of whip as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll dig up some more stuff if people want to know more. I think they have the Russian pilots interact with the Chinese pilots back in the cafeteria iirc.



yeah, in bleach,  ikkaku and renji use those collapsible , whippable type of weapons that can do damage when they are limp, but even more when they are stiff.  

[YOUTUBE]Npou3jcz4L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2013)

so 406 million worldwide, is it a success or what?


----------



## Tandaradei (Sep 13, 2013)

Is that book canon or just an early script?

"- The Anteverse is very Lovecraftian: an endless dying city of flesh and bone, indescribable colors that give Raleigh a headache, entirely non-human architecture that makes no contextual sense and large bio-machinery operating the portal. *Raleigh spots numerous massive kaiju that dwarf the Cat V Slattern and make Jaegers look like toys. *Raleigh says something about the Precursors killing his brother and that they'd know have to stay in their dying world. He sees their fear and confusion before leaving in his escape-pod."

was that part in the movie like in the background or something?


----------



## Rivers (Sep 13, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> Is that book canon or just an early script?



There are some inconsistencies with the info presented and what was shown in the movie, so unless the movie (highest canon) contradicts said info its considered canon otherwise. 

Eg. the movie cannot disprove that Mako came from a family of sword makers or Herc lost his wife choosing to save Chuck in the Sydney nuking, so its considered canon for now




Tandaradei said:


> was that part in the movie like in the background or something?



I cant remember, if it was it wasn't emphasized.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> Is that book canon or just an early script?
> 
> "- The Anteverse is very Lovecraftian: an endless dying city of flesh and bone, indescribable colors that give Raleigh a headache, entirely non-human architecture that makes no contextual sense and large bio-machinery operating the portal. *Raleigh spots numerous massive kaiju that dwarf the Cat V Slattern and make Jaegers look like toys. *Raleigh says something about the Precursors killing his brother and that they'd know have to stay in their dying world. He sees their fear and confusion before leaving in his escape-pod."
> 
> was that part in the movie like in the background or something?



i remember seeing kaiju in the background, don't know if they were bigger than the cat v though.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2013)

Rivers said:


> About Gipsy's Chainsword, I read on a forum people were wondering why it was flexible when it's first released, since it tightens and becomes rigid when it strikes a Kaiju. Anyone here have any ideas...?



because it was a colapsable chain link sword.
The segments of sword are coiled like a whip, but then when you pull the rope between them, you take away all the slack and they tighten into a stick shape, and then you charge electricity through a few magnetite inductors along the sword to clamp it super tight and allow it to cut right through the Kaiju

Heat the sword up with electricity for bonus cuting power, (which means you have to expend even more for magnetic cohesion, but w/e)

Very clever, but rather inefective power consumption and leaves the arm vunerable.
Better to stick with the plasma canon if the kaiju doesn't have difusion plating


----------



## Rivers (Sep 15, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> The segments of sword are coiled like a whip, but then when you pull the rope between them, you take away all the slack and they tighten into a stick shape, and then you charge electricity through a few magnetite inductors along the sword to clamp it super tight and allow it to cut right through the Kaiju



When you say the segments are coiled like a whip, are you talking about when it is stored in the gauntlet of GD? As in, it wraps around GD's arm when it goes back inside. 

'Cause in it's sword form, it's definitely longer than GD's forearm so what happens to that extra length when it goes back inside, otherwise it would be sticking out of its armour.


----------



## Rivers (Oct 4, 2013)

Tacit Ronin is going to be featured in future comics? 

Travis Beacham Tumblr

It started because of this:




Hell yeah! Bring on the prequel Jaegers and their stories!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 4, 2013)

they can bring them back as updated versions in a sequel, but i'm not interested in a prequel story, i'm sick of prequels


----------



## Rivers (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wyojUV29xuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

Tacit Ronin is really an awesome Jaegger! Loved its animation!


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 17, 2013)

Someone finally got a good screenshot of me!!!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2013)

Got my blue ray today.


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 18, 2013)

Saw it yesterday and in all it's Blu-Ray gloriouness


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

Are you the guy with Glasses?

Will definitely try to pick it up ASAP.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 21, 2013)

They're gonna have to build Jaegers that are made for water combat and air combat.....Like Big Duo and Big Fau.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fupWquPNoTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Oct 22, 2013)

Blue Ray is looking mighty fine. 

My only complaint is that they should have cast Mako with an actress that had at least category IV breasts.


----------



## Zero Mcloud (Oct 23, 2013)

I loved the movie, I am just waiting to get my Blu-Ray copy of it.

I really hope for a sequel...



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]fupWquPNoTc[/YOUTUBE]



The video is just hilarious!!! So true...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2013)

So, Del Toro, where's my director's cut?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2013)

Just wait a couple of years like with Mimic


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2014)

> Guillermo Del Toro has confirmed that Pacific Rim 2 will not be a prequel to the first film.
> 
> The sequel to his sci fi blockbuster will continue to follow Raleigh Becket and Mako Mori, the characters played by Charlie Hunnam and Rinko Kikuchi.
> 
> ...



No surprise here


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2014)

It's great that they are working on a script I hope the sequel gets green lites soon


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 9, 2014)

I want Jaegers in space.


----------

